# What is this patch of nastiness?



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Very few of them in a small, concentrated area right next to my neighbor. My neighbor looks like they're farming the stuff.

Taller than the KBG, and clumping out in a star shape from a defined center.

Not Poa A and not clumping tall fescue. After that I have no clue...


----------



## Dbosslet (Oct 8, 2020)

Crabgrass?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Not warm enough for crabgrass to be that large.

It's orchardgrass


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

I agree, it's orchardgrass.


----------



## rkorsen (Apr 21, 2019)

orchard grass


----------



## kingrat (Mar 19, 2021)

https://www.theaustle.com/how-to-kill-orchard-grass-in-your-lawn/


----------

